
The questions Facebook, Google, and Twitter told Congress they would answer later - tareqak
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-03/congress-assigned-a-lot-of-homework-to-facebook-twitter-google
======
tareqak
Original title: _Congress Assigned a Lot of Homework to Facebook, Twitter,
Google_

Techmeme summary: _Bloomberg: A list of all the questions Facebook, Google,
and Twitter told Congress they would answer later_

